# Just installed KO4s. Now what?



## jeffski1 (Jul 14, 2006)

I'll try and keep this short and to the point. One of my turbos blew on my Allroad 2.7T. This is my daily driver, so I of course had to get it repaired asap. Luckily, I already had a pair of KO4s (part of the deal when I bought the car). I gave them to my mechanic to install and I now have the car back, but....
Ahhh...can you see where this is going???
Yep, a stock 2.7T with a pair of KO4s. It gets me to work, but it really doesn't work.
So here is my question...what else am I going to need to complete this upgrade? I need a parts list and opinions on the different companies I can buy the parts from (pro and cons).
Normally, I love reading the forums, to learn and educate myself, but I just don't have time right now to sift through the hundreds of posts on this subject. Normally, I would, but I feel a little pressed for time as the car just doesn't drive right now.

Again, I am looking for a list of parts that I am going to need and opinions on the different parts suppliers I could purchase the parts from (AWE, Autospeed, ECS, Etc.)
Thanks


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Just installed KO4s. Now what? (jeffski1)*

When you mention "it doesn't drive right", can you comment a little more about your observations... what is not right?
You should have noticed a slight shift upwards in the torque curve and an additional ~15-20HP.
What are your power goals?
Components that will compliment K04's is a chip, piggie pipes / aftermarket downpipes, cat back exhaust, clutch / TC, upgraded engine and trans mounts, bigger intercoolers, maintenance items such as TB Kit, plugs, sensors, air filter and if needed darintake airbox mod, the list grows from here, etc.


----------



## jeffski1 (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: Just installed KO4s. Now what? (GLS-S4)*

Thanks GLS-S4 your comments.
I will try and explain what I mean by 'doesn't drive right'. Basically, when I 'step on it', the car really starts to pull strong (noticably more the the KO3s), but only for a breif moment, then something pulls in the reigns and the power all but disappears. I was guessing the computer doesn't know what to do with all the extra air it's getting, but I don't know.
As for 'power goals', I don't have any. My plan was to install the bigger turbos that came with the car when the stock ones died, do some research to learn what is right for the new set up, and except the outcome. Unfortunately, one turbo died before I was ready financially and edjumacatedly (but isn't that how it always happens). 
So right now, I am just trying to figure out what's best for the car in it's current state. I can't afford exhaust, bigger intercoolers, down pipes, etc at this stage. Not after dropping a few grand unexpectedly just on getting the car up and running again. Some day, hopefully, I will be able to install all those goodies.
I guess what I am looking for is opinions on what a basic stage I kit for KO4s is, what brands to shop for and brands to stay away from, and where to buy or whom to buy from.
Cheers


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Just installed KO4s. Now what? (jeffski1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jeffski1* »_
Basically, when I 'step on it', the car really starts to pull strong (noticably more the the KO3s), but only for a breif moment, then something pulls in the reigns and the power all but disappears. I was guessing the computer doesn't know what to do with all the extra air it's getting, but I don't know.

Don't guess, the power should not disappear and the ECU will know what to do with extra air within fueling system limits.
Can try pressure testing the intake system using AWE instructions at any time.
Always good to confirm there are no leaks esp after recent Turbo replacement.
VAG scan, note and clear the codes, drive car for awhile, VAG scan again to see what if any codes are reported, go from there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jeffski1 (Jul 14, 2006)

Ok, I will search for the AWE pressure testing instructions and give that a try. 
As for the VAG, isn't that a rather spendy piece of equipment? I will search for that as well and see if I can find one.
Thanks


----------



## bahlool (Dec 26, 2003)

don't you need to re-flahs the ECU to adapt to the new setup??


----------



## brax (Mar 19, 2002)

sounds like your in limp mode, scan it for codes


----------

